# Minh Hưng thép tấm chịu nhiệt ASME SA515 GR70 – LH: 0932 717 689



## conmuc (13/1/22)

*THÉP TẤM SA515 GR.70* – Nhà phân phối thép tấm nhập khẩu tại Miền Nam.

Thép Tấm SA515 Gr.70 là loại thép tấm dùng làm bồn áp lực : bình nén khí lạnh khí , đóng tàu, chế tạo máy, cầu đường….
Thép tấm SA515 Gr.70 được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn ASME SA515 Gr.70 ( tiêu chuẩn hội kỹ sư Mỹ )


Quy cách chung của thép tấm chịu nhiệt a515, a516 :

– Độ dày : 3ly, 4ly, 5ly, 6ly, 7ly, 8ly, 10ly, 12ly, 14ly, 16ly, 18ly, 20ly, 22ly, 24ly, 25ly, 26ly, 28ly, 30ly, 32ly, 35ly, 40ly, 50ly, 55ly, 60ly ….

– Khổ ngang : 1500mm, 2000mm, 2438mm, 3048mm..

– Khổ dài : 6000mm, 6096mm, 12000mm, 12192mm…( Cắt theo yêu cầu của khách hàng )

– Mác Thép : + thép tấm chịu nhiệt a515 : ASTM A515 GR60, ASTM A515 GR65, ASTM A515 GR70

+ thép tấm chịu nhiệt a516 : ASTM A516 GR60, ASTM A516 GR65, ASTM A516 GR70

– Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn : ASTM

– Xuất sứ : Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Nga…

*** Tất tần tật các loại thép tấm chịu nhiệt Minh Hưng: *thép tấm A515, Thép tấm chịu nhiệt A515, Thép tấm chịu nhiệt ASME A515*






_Thép tấm nhập khẩu ASME SA515 GR 70_

*Thông Tin Chung Về Sản Phẩm Thép Tấm SA516 Gr.70*
– Độ Dày : 4ly, 5ly, 6ly, 8ly, 10ly, 12ly, 14ly, 16ly, 18ly, 20ly,…. 200ly
– Chiều Rộng : 1500mm, 2000mm, 2500mm, 3000mm, 3500mm
– Chiều Dài : 6000mm, 12000mm
– Xuất Sứ : Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản , Trung Quốc
– Nhận cắt hàng, gia công theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.

Ngoài _*thép tấm SA515 Gr.70* _tương đương với mác thép EN P295GH, DIN 17Mn4, JIS SGV4803 Ngoài thép tấm ASME SA515, Chung tôi cồn có các sản phẩm theo tiêu chuẩn ASME khác như SA36, SA387 Gr 22-11, SA285 Gr A, SA285 Gr B, SA285 Gr C, SA283 Gr A, SA283 Gr B, SA283 Gr C, SA515 Gr60, SA515 Gr 70. 70N, thép tấm a283

*Bảng thành phần hóa học của mác thép ASME SA515 Gr70 :*
Tiêu chuẩn: ASME, ASTM, JIS, BS, DIN, GB, EN, CSA, ABS, API, Lloyds, DNV, vv…

*Kích thước thép tấm chịu nhiệt SA515 GR 70:*
Độ dày tấm: 0.3 – 650mm.

Chiều rộng: 1000 – 3000mm.

Chiều dài: 5.8 – 14m, hoặc theo yêu cầu của Khách hàng.

*Xuất xứ thép tấm: *
Nhật bản, Hàn quốc, Nga, Mỹ, Malaysia, EU, G7, vv…

*Chất liệu thép tấm SA515 :*
_ASTM A514, A515/ A515M, A516, ASME SA514, SA515, SA516, Grade 50 / 55 / 60 / 65/ 70, Grade 415 / 450 / 485, JIS G3103 SB410, JIS SGV410, JIS G3103 SB450, JIS SGV450, JIS G3103 SB480, JIS SGV480, P355 NH, P355 NL1, P460 NH, ASTM A656, Gr.50 / 60 / 70 / 80, P460 NL2, ASTM A242, A588, A606, A709, JIS SG295, GOST 16K, GOST 18K, GOST 20K, GOST 14G2, EN P265GH (1.0425), EN P295GH (1.0481), EN P355GH (1.0473), A414E, A414Gr.G, A537CL1, 19Mn6, SPV36, JIS SG365, SPV315, SPV32, SPV32, vv…_

Đăng kiểm: ABS, DNV, GL, LR, BV, RINA, NK, RS, PRS, CCS, KR, IR Class, vv…

*Công dụng thép tấm SA515 TP HCM:*
Thép tấm chịu nhiệt được sử dụng rộng rãi trong công nghiệp đóng tàu, công nghiệp ô tô, máy bay, cầu, cảng, xây dựng, kết cấu nhà xưởng, bồn bể xăng dầu, khuôn mẫu, ngành cơ khí, ngành điện, công nghệ sinh, dược, chế tạo máy, xăng dầu, khuôn mẫu, ngành khai thác mỏ, vv…



Ngoài ra Công ty Thép Minh Hưng còn cung cấp các loại *THÉP TẤM**, THÉP HÌNH, THÉP ỐNG ĐÚC – THÉP ỐNG HÀN, THÉP HÌNH H,I – THÉP HÌNH U,V, THÉP TRÒN ĐẶC-LÁP TRÒN ĐẶC, INOX, ĐỒNG, Phụ Kiện…*

*Thông tin về sản phầm và hình ảnh tại kho: chịu nhiệt A515 gr 70*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI THÉP MINH HƯNG*

*MST*: 3702643617        *FAX: *0274 3662582

*Email*: minhhungsteel@gmail.com *Phone: *093 2717 689 – 0932 005 689

*VPDD: *3/31 Kp Bình Đức 1, P.Bình Hòa, TX. Thuận An, Tỉnh Bình Dương, Việt Nam.


----------

